
PEP 0498 – Literal String Interpolation: Accepted - vdfs
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0498/#?Intro
======
vdfs
f-string will become the "obvious" way. It's as fast as "%", and as powerful
as "format()". We just don't comply with the "preferably" here. And yes, I
would prefer to have Template and % sent to the trash bin so we are left with
less options, but that would break too much code.

